# Trying to bring a ginster vr6 back to life!!!



## vr_sex'n (Aug 9, 2007)

So to sum the story up, im helping my boss put back together a 98 ginster vr6. We bought the car with the motor and trans out because the car started parting the car out. We tore the motor apart and replaced a bunch of seals and stuff, checked out the chains. That aside we got the motor in all the hoses wires connected. The dash is still out of the car and none of the brake lines or clutch line are bled. But when the clutch is pressed to the floor and turn the key theres nothing. I hear a relay click when the key is turned but thats about it, no fuel pump no starter nothing. anyone have any suggestions? I plan to leave the dash out tell its running. Ill try bleeding the lines for the hell of it. Only thing i can think of is ignition switch.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Trying to bring a ginster vr6 back to life!!! (vr_sex'n)*

I took the keyless entry module out of that car for the previous owner, he took it and put it in his 4-door Golf. That's why it's not starting or doing anything. Simple fix, locate the 2 unplugged foam-coated wire bundles near the headlight switch wiring.
You can get another "white box" keyless module, or just put a "black box" standard alarm module in there. I have one if you need one, I'm down in Olympia...or you could "acquire" one at a local junkyard. If you get a keyless module, you'll need the remote as well, which will then need to be reprogrammed (easy, takes less than a minute). If you use the black box, you'll just have to use the key to lock and unlock the car.
I was also accused of taking a Euro headlight switch from that car by your buddy Nate. I want to again reiterate I did no such thing. I don't believe the car even had a Euro switch, but I wasn't the only one who bought parts off it. That GinsterDub guy from Seattle got quite a few things from it as well...maybe it was him?


_Modified by vwwolfpack at 5:44 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Trying to bring a ginster vr6 back to life!!! (vwwolfpack)*

If you have a black or white Mk3 Golf/GTI/Cabrio rear bumper, my friend will trade you back the nice Ginster yellow one. We just needed a rear bumper to get his girlfriend's white Mk3 Golf on the road, and are planning to just primer it black or white for now. Let me know before we ruin a perfectly good Ginster bumper that you probably need.


----------



## vr_sex'n (Aug 9, 2007)

we already have a ginster euro rear and all the ginster parts for the front. thanks for the heads up on the keyless module. IF you can find a rear bumper at a decent price Im sure my boss would be willing to give you the money for it before you paint it....


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (vr_sex'n)*

where is my money?


----------



## GinsterDub (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Trying to bring a ginster vr6 back to life!!! (vwwolfpack)*

hey Derek and vr'sexin, I got parts from the Ginster before he got to the point of selling it as a whole. I took the front fenders, abs sensors and a few plastic parts. I however did not take a euro switch. I've had one for nearly a year when i bought my hella angel headlights with switch from a kid in NJ. FineTuning wired the euro lights and the switch for me 6 or so months ago. Way before this ginster was parted.
If you are looking for other parts, I may have them from my red donar mkIII shell.


----------

